# Many Years Ago Lost Gold



## coil (Feb 17, 2012)

Many years ago now probably around 1992, i live in Melbourne with my wife and worked as a window cleaner,
one of my jobs was a huge office, as i got around the back of the building i noticed there was some old mainframes just sitting there collecting dirt.
I had to ask what they where doing with them the answer was we are in the process of getting rid of them 
I knew i could make some good money, from the scrap steal, copper and aluminum.
I hired a truck picked them all up about 20 of them, then spend the weekend stripping them down.
heres a list of what i think i got from them.

about 20 tons of steal the price was $150 AU per ton $3000
about 900 kilos of aluminum this was part of where the big reels sat in the machine $900
and the copper i think i got about 50 kilo the price u knows i don't remember.
now for the **GOLD*** none cause i never knew back then there was gold in them 
going from what i have heard these systems had lots of gold in them, dam it annoys me today


----------



## Claudie (Feb 17, 2012)

Wait until you find out about the Silver you have been throwing away.... :|


----------



## coil (Feb 17, 2012)

OMG silver as well , if only i had the internet back then hehe i would have known


----------



## Claudie (Feb 17, 2012)

Gold was around $350.00 per Troy Ounce in 1992, so you dollar wise, you didn't lose all that much. :|


----------



## coil (Feb 17, 2012)

Haha true but if i had of hang on to my Holden Torana it would have been worth $50,000 now


----------



## Claudie (Feb 17, 2012)

Ah, the things that pass through our fingers.... :roll: 
Today's trash is tomorrows treasures. :|


----------



## Geo (Feb 17, 2012)

with inflation, $350 in 1993 would buy about the same amount of stuff that $1700 would buy today.


----------



## Smack (Feb 17, 2012)

coil said:


> Haha true but if i had of hang on to my Holden Torana it would have been worth $50,000 now



That looks very similar to the Chevy Citation:


----------



## coil (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh my it does look like one what year did that come out, the Holden Torana was 1974-78, it was built by GMH
Or General Motors Holden, below is a later model Torana


----------



## Smack (Feb 17, 2012)

1980 for the X body.


----------



## coil (Feb 17, 2012)

Dam looks super cool


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Feb 18, 2012)

looks alot like the Chevy Vega


----------



## coil (Feb 18, 2012)

These are the most sort after car in Australia (A 1971 HG MONARO made by General Motors Holden) they can fetch up to $100,000 AUD.


----------



## darshevo (Feb 19, 2012)

GM's Australian offerings always did have super cool body styles. That Monaro sure looks fast sitting still. 

What did your Torana have in it for an engine? Here in the states the Vega only came with a 4 cylinder (although a V8 could be made to fit  )


----------



## coil (Feb 19, 2012)

The torana i had was fitted with a 308 liter V8 engine, but they also come out with 4 cyl and 6 cyl

The monaro come with 308 liter V8 engine and some had 350 chev engines.

we also has the aussie charger with 245 hemi motor


----------

